# tomcat pfad anpassen, von dem webinhalte gelesen werden



## Scor (31. Jan 2007)

der titel sagt alles.
ich moechte in tomcat den pfad, aus dem die ganzen webcontents, also die ganzen seiteninhalte wie bilder, css datei, etc... geladen werden, aendern.
weiss jemand, wie/wo das geht?
danke im vorraus,
-scor-


----------



## Fats (31. Jan 2007)

Hmm ... Alle guten Dinge sind zwei?  Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread hier blocken, damit nicht alles doppelt gesagt wird? 

Fats


----------



## Scor (31. Jan 2007)

auf so eine antwort habe ich gewartet.
habe einmal auf den button absenden geklickt.
nichts passiert. ich habe nochmal geklickt und auf einmal war der eintrag zweimal drin.
haette ich einen account, wuerde ich einen eintrag loeschen...


----------

